# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  TILO - M - BEAUCERON - NE 2014 - TAMARA FOURRIERE ROUMANIE - GENTIL LOULOU CALIN

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* TILO
*Type:* Beauceron
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 *TILO*

*Tilo est parrainé*

*Situation :* Au refuge côté fourrière depuis mai 2017*Sexe :* Mâle*Race :* Croisé Beauceron
*Taille :* Grande
*Age :* Né en 2014 environ
*Stérilisé :* Oui
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption :* *A lire*

*Histoire :
*Tilo est arrivé en mai 2017 à la fourrière. A peine arrivé, les dogcatcheurs ont voulu l'euthanasier. 
Grâce à sa marraine, il a pu être préparé avant qu'il ne soit euthanasié. 
*Grâce à cela, Tilo est maintenant prêt à partir, tout ce qui lui manque, c'est une famille !*

* Caractère :
*Tilo est un gentil loulou qui une fois le stress de son arrivée tumultueuse passé, s'est révélé un véritable amour de chien.
Tilo est un loulou très heureux de voir et de passe du temps en compagnie des humains. Dès que les bénévoles approches, il remue le queue et semble sourire.
Tilo adore par dessus tout les caresses et les gros câlins. Mais attention, Tilo peu aussi se montrer très actif ! 
Il s'entend aussi très bien avec ses compagnons à quatre pattes.

*Tilo est un loulou qui aime l'homme, peu importe ce qu'il a pu vivre, il a pardonné.
Une fois installé dans sa famille, il se révèlera à n'en pas douter un chien doux et aimant, qui aimera sa famille à la vie, à la mort.
Qui va craquer pour ce gros loulou au grand coeur en or ?*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Photos:*




















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tilo sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.Les frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des frais vétérinaires peut-être adoptée Tilo peut être adopté en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.

Tous les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.

Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible sur ce lien :http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa
Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

Diffusion OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...arraine#637484
+
Infos détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de l'association)
+
mail de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## vivie maratta

Tu es magnifique petit loulou!

----------


## France34

Le beau TILO , très gentil et très affectueux, est parrainé et il attend une bonne famille adoptive pour pouvoir quitter la fourrière où il a failli trouver la mort de la main des gens de la mairie ! Sauvez-le !

----------


## France34

TILO aux beaux yeux mériterait une bonne famille adoptive rapidement : il est prêt à partir !

----------


## France34

Parrainé , le gentil TILO n'attend plus qu'une bonne famille adoptive pour le sortir de cet enfer où il a failli être euthanasié !!!

----------


## Vegane7

FB de TILO fait de mon côté :


*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
*


En espérant qu'il soit toujours en vie...

----------


## France34

*Vite , quelqu'un pour faire sortir TILO de cette terrible fourrière avant qu'il ne lui arrive malheur !*

----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## France34

*Quelqu'un pour faire sortir rapidement  le gentil TILO de cet endroit dangereux , s'il vous plaît !*

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de TILO depuis février SVP ?...
Merci.

----------


## Vegane7

Je repose ma question 2 mois plus tard...
TILO est-il toujours en vie ?... 
Depuis février on n'a pas de nouvelles...
Merci...

----------


## France34

LullaC , pourrait-on avoir des nouvelles de TILO , SVP ?

----------


## France34

J'espère que TILO va bien depuis le 6 juillet !

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Photos de juillet de Tilo

Il est toujours à la fourrière sans solution : il lui faudrait une solution rapidement ! Il est déjà là-bas depuis trop longtemps

----------


## France34

Pas de nouvelles de TILO depuis un mois !   ::

----------


## France34

*A sauver très vite de cette effroyable fourrière !*

----------


## Vegane7

> FB de TILO fait de mon côté :
> 
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
> *


Up !

----------


## France34

*TILO a besoin d'avoir une famille à lui !*

----------


## France34

*A faire sortir très vite de Roumanie !*

----------


## France34

Ce n'est pas parce que l'asso est muette qu'il faut oublier le pauvre TILO ! Un bon adoptant, une FA ou un bon refuge pour le faire vite sortir de Roumanie !

----------


## France34

Qui va vite faire sortir le beau TILO de Roumanie ?

----------


## bab

> Magnifique Tilo
> Toujours à attendre


.

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post du pauvre TILO en espérant que de braves gens le sauveront de cette terrible fourrière roumaine !

----------


## Vegane7

Je cite : "Tilo va bien il est  toujours à la fourrière, timide mais curieux, il devrait vite  progresser dans un autre environnement.
Box 3 actuellement." SOS !!! En mai ça fera 3 ans qu'il est à la fourrière...

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

Qui va avoir le courage de faire vite sortir TILO de Roumanie ?

----------


## loup-blanc

```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/tilo-m-beauceron-2014-tamara-fourriere-roumanie-gentil-loulou-calin-167394/page-2.html][img]https://zupimages.net/up/20/16/suad.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

Merci , loup-blanc , pour la bannière de TILO ! J'espère que ça va lui permettre d'être enfin remarqué par de bons adoptants !

----------


## loup-blanc

De rien ! J'espère aussi !

----------


## superdogs

Et moi aussi.... il y a longtemps que je suis Tilo, de loin.. j'ai eu peur, j'avoue, de l'entente entre mon vieux et lui.. j'ai fait une autre adoption, heureuse et réussie. Mais je n'oublie pas Tilo, je serai si heureuse de le voir sortir de là........

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

Merci aussi , Aurore27, pour TILO !

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille adoptive pour TILO , depuis longtemps dans cette terrible fourrière où des chiens meurent tous les jours , de maladie ou tués par les employés municipaux ! ::

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage pour TILO sur FB SVP :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## girafe

https://youtu.be/gilgGnLkt4g

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

Le beau Tilo est toujours à l'adoption  ::

----------


## girafe

Tilo est réservé par une association britannique !!

----------


## superdogs

Rholala  :: , pourvu que Tilo puisse rejoindre vite une terre plus agréable...

Comment ça va se passer maintenant, avec la situation sanitaire ?...

Mais qu'il est  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

En voilà une excellente nouvelle

----------


## GADYNETTE

IL EST BEAU...QUEL REGARD

----------


## superdogs

Des nouvelles pour le rapatriement de Tilo ? J'imagine que ce n'est pas vraiment faisable actuellement...

----------


## superdogs

Des nouvelles pour Tilo ?

----------


## Vegane7

Je vais poser la question sur le forum Mukitza.

----------


## superdogs

Des nouvelles de Tilo ?

J'ai regardé sur Mukitza, rien de neuf...

----------


## superdogs

Le 16 novembre, Tilo annoncé sur Mukitza comme devant prendre prochainement le chemin de l'Angleterre.

Aujourd'hui, toujours rien sur le forum, toujours pas de nouvelles..

Je pense beaucoup à ce chien, j'espère ne pas un jour pleurer de ne pas avoir tenté le coup, d'avoir privilégié ma timide Alma de Piatra....

Je garde sa bannière... 

Fichue situation sanitaire, qui en rajoute....

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

*lullac.mukitza@gmail.com. * Vous devriez peut être adresser un mail cela permettrait aussi de mettre son post à jour ::

----------


## France34

TILO est réservé par l'association anglaise depuis Novembre 2020 ! Avec Mukitza, il ne faut pas s'attendre à  avoir des nouvelles avant ... 6 mois ! De plus , je crois que "lullac" ne s'occupe plus de l'association ! De la patience , mesdames ! ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

patience patience alors et espérons que cette asso le fasse adopter très vite ::

----------


## superdogs

De ce que je lis sur un autre post d'un autre chien, réservé par une asso anglaise, il est possible qu'on ne sache pas la suite des événements pour Tilo... ::   :: 
 je vais penser très longtemps à ce chien...

Je cite Girafe sur le post de Reuben : 

_A propos des chiens réservés par des associations allemandes ou anglaises: 
"Quand les chiens sont réservés par les associations allemandes ou  anglaises, ces dernières les prennent en charge. Ils sont soit placés  dans une pension soit adoptés directement.
Donc nous ne pouvons plus avoir de leurs nouvelles sauf rares cas. Et si  cela arrive, nous nous empressons de vous les partager sur le forum."_

----------


## France34

Alors , souhaitons une bonne prise en charge à TILO! ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

l'association Mukitza ne suit pas les chiens adoptés dans d'autres assos???

----------


## France34

Mukitza a dit qu'elle ne suivait pas les chiens qui étaient adoptés: c'est peut-être le cas pour TILO !  ::  Alors , bon vent TILO, REUBEN et les autres  ::  !!!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Dommage mais espérons qu'ils vivent enfin comme tous les chiens devraient vivre HEUREUX

----------

